# March 2012 - Shows in Toronto



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone in the Toronto/Southern Ontario area attending any of the following shows?? Might be fun to meet some other poodle owners from the forum!

March 9-11, 2012 - About Purina | Events | The Purina National 2012

March 17-18, 2012 - All Star Dog Show|Toronto Sportsmen’s Show

I think I might go to both, especially the All Star Dog Show. I caught a Big Air competition on TV a few weeks ago... I think it might be fun to see one live!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We might be going to the Purina show. What day are you looking at? Make sure you go prepared. They have more giveaways at this show than I have ever seen. They also have a Ren's Depot booth where you will get incredible deals. If you feed Purina food you can leave there with bags and bags of treats, food, leads, etc. I think we might be going on the Saturday.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

If anything, I'll probably be checking it out on the Saturday as well. Perhaps I'll see you there! Are these shows pretty busy?

Sunday is looking like a fantastic day weather-wise, so I'd like to take Finley out to the dog park then!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The Purina show is VERY busy!


----------

